# Underwater film with 7D. Help!



## pahranagatman (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm working on a film project for a wildlife refuge. I need to get some video footage of 1.5" to 2.5" fish in small streams. Because of filming schedule and other limitations I'm the last hope of getting some more footage of these fish for a film. It's being filmed in 30 frames per-second.  Another difficult subject is filming a riffle beetle. It's about 1/4" length  (4mm) at most. 


I have a EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS II and 7D. I have budget to buy a bag type waterproof housing, but not a full real housing.  I may spring for another lens if its not over 350 dollars.


For taking shots of the beetle I can take them out of the water for a bit and put them in other containers in an attempt to get better lighting. I may even have to take stills and have the film company do that. Here's a bad picture of the beetle. Beetle - Microcylloepus - BugGuide.Net. They live in the water, but will be OK out of it for a bit while I try to get pictures. Fish will have to be in the water while filming or taking pictures. 


Any suggestions on technique, waterproof bag, and lens?


----------

